# Ladybug designs



## StevenB (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got a baby girl coming soon and I want to do some butterfly and ladybugs in the room. I looked on rockler and couldn't find anything. I also read to check out coloring books. 
What would be a good place to get some templates?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

If you search google images for butterfly or ladybug, and on the left you have an option to view "line drawings". I would start there... You may also want to select only medium or large sized images if you're looking for a printable template. Maybe that will help!


----------



## StevenB (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for help, didn't know you could do that on google.
Should I use 1/4 or 1/2 solid wood?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

What were you going to do? Wall decorations? And with a band saw or scroll saw? I would probably use 1/2" for the wall, and thicker if what you're making is going to be freestanding on a dresser or something


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

One advantage to using thick wood (3/4" say) is that you can route the edge and give it more of a 3D look, like lo-end parquetry


----------



## StevenB (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't have a bandsaw.
My plan is to use my jig saw & use a belt/disc sander to smooth out the edges, I just need to get the sander.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried some of the scrollsaw websites or
forums, this is a great one http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/  I would use 1/4'' for mobiles. :smile:


----------

